# Difference HS and HSS Augers and Auger Tranny



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The price for the HSS augers are half that as for the HS but I believe the shafts on the auger trannys are different sizes. 

What do you have to do to make hss augers compatible with the hs auger tranny? can it be done? can you just change the the shafts in the hs auger tranny? or would you have to completely build a hss auger tranny?

the parts for HSS augers and other parts are so much cheaper and i want to rebuild an old HS model with worn out augers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if the hss auger tranny can be modified would you also have to change the shaft that goes to the impeller , i am assuming?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven’t done it yet. But you need to change the augers shaft to the HSS (18mm shaft), also need new boss locks and pins an get a bit creative as the HSS augers are about 10mm shorter compared to the HS augers. The rest of the transmission is the same, except if you have an older one with no support and you want to add it than you’ll need a new housing, a support and drill holes in the auger housing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I haven’t done it yet. But you need to change the augers shaft to the HSS (18mm shaft), also need new boss locks and pins an get a bit creative as the HSS augers are about 10mm shorter compared to the HS augers. The rest of the transmission is the same, except if you have an older one with no support and you want to add it than you’ll need a new housing, a support and drill holes in the auger housing.


thank you i asked this q last year and could not find your reply. I found a halfway decent 1132 but the rakes are all ground down. The HSS augers are half that of HS in price. The shaft for a HSS is only $21 compared to 64 for a HS. I did not know if you had to change out anything else in the gear box. 

I would change out bearings of course but did not want to do it if it was gonna be expensive. In that case I would wait for a 1132 donor machine with a bad motor if it had good augers.


how would u make up for the 10mm shortfall?
donyboy73 has an excellent video on rebuilding this gearbox in case anyone else is wondering.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I know a member got creative and added a 10mm long spacer to the auger and longer bolts to make up for that.
If I was doing it I’d make a 10mm flange or spacer to fit between the housing and the bearing carrier.
Another option may be to get HSS bearing carriers and seal the sides of the housing (you’ll need to drill 2 new holes)
There’s always a way if you are creative.
I will be dealing with this as I have a few machines with ground down augers and have 3 sets of HSS augers. I just don’t know when I’ll get to them.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I know a member got creative and added a 10mm long spacer to the auger and longer bolts to make up for that.
> If I was doing it I’d make a 10mm flange or spacer to fit between the housing and the bearing carrier.
> Another option may be to get HSS bearing carriers and seal the sides of the housing (you’ll need to drill 2 new holes)
> There’s always a way if you are creative.
> I will be dealing with this as I have a few machines with ground down augers and have 3 sets of HSS augers. I just don’t know when I’ll get to them.....


interesting ideas . have you finished any projects lately? can you post a thread with pics. you helped e a lot a nd gave me the confidence to repair auger housings and built a HS1128 and a couple other machines from the ground up


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> interesting ideas . have you finished any projects lately? can you post a thread with pics. you helped e a lot a nd gave me the confidence to repair auger housings and built a HS1128 and a couple other machines from the ground up


I’m getting a few done that may get upgrades, I’ll post some pics of them when done, or I may do a thread. 

When I get to repairing damaged auger housings I’ll do a dedicated thread on it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I’m getting a few done that may get upgrades, I’ll post some pics of them when done, or I may do a thread.
> 
> When I get to repairing damaged auger housings I’ll do a dedicated thread on it.


Thanks. I'm going down to the Honda dealer to speak with the head mechanic and see what he thinks. I know they can't do this sort of thing because of warranty issues but he's been doing this for 30 years and has always given me sound advice in the past.

I have at least 5 buckets that need repair on the bottom . The bottom part does not seem too bad. just cut out the damage and weld a piece in place of it but I think the real tricky part will be the sides. You had pictures of a repair you did that came out very well.

The only reason I havent attempted yet is lack of time. usually I can find a good bucket from a donor machine. Now I have a couple chassis without good housings or augers. usually when a bucket is fairly damaged on the bottom , the augers are all ground down as well.

I failed metal shop in school in 1970.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The repair I posted pictures of did come out very well but was very time consuming. I’m not a professional builder/welder but I’m a bit creative.
If I repair a few housing sides I may at least attempt to build a jig to use on a hydraulic press to shape the pieces. 
Just like with you my biggest issue is lack of free time. I have too many projects and too little free time. But I’m hoping to be able to sell at least 10 units this winter. Let’s s see how it goes.
I’d likely have 2 HS824, 1 HS1128, maybe 2 HS1328, 1 HS928 (or it may be another HS1328), 1 HS721, 1 HS621 and 1 HS520 and 1 HSS1328ATD. We’ll see how things go.... oh and a few Yamahas as well


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> The repair I posted pictures of did come out very well but was very time consuming. I’m not a professional builder/welder but I’m a bit creative.
> If I repair a few housing sides I may at least attempt to build a jig to use on a hydraulic press to shape the pieces.
> Just like with you my biggest issue is lack of free time. I have too many projects and too little free time. But I’m hoping to be able to sell at least 10 units this winter. Let’s s see how it goes.
> I’d likely have 2 HS824, 1 HS1128, maybe 2 HS1328, 1 HS928 (or it may be another HS1328), 1 HS721, 1 HS621 and 1 HS520 and 1 HSS1328ATD. We’ll see how things go.... oh and a few Yamahas as well


That's a lot of work ahead of you. Is that 824 a 828 with a 24 inch bucket or an old HS80 ? I wasn't sure if you could hook up an old 80 bucket and auger assembly to an 828 or 928. It might help me as I have a couple 828 and 928 chassis with no good 28 inch buckets but have a couple good old 80 buckets and auger set ups. would make a nice powerful machine.

That 1128 I made was a great blower. very powerful thrower and i did not need an impeller kit with it. did not really want to sell but a guy came over to look at a 928 I had for sale and he asked me about the 1128. I told him it was not for sale and he asked me if i were to sell it how much would i want.

I threw out a price that i thought he would balk at but he pulled out the cash.

If I learn to repair these buckets well, I 'll build more 1128's. I very rarely find a good 1132 with a good bucket and augers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

HS824s will be either 624/724 chassis with a GX240 engine or HS828 chassis with a 24 housing. 

The gearboxes have different heights on the older HSXX models, you’ll need to modify the mounting points, a different belt and also see if the pulley brake and tensioner need modifications.
This will work if the offset of the pulleys are the same (you’ll have to take a look at that too).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I think this guy bought HSS augers for a 928 and forced them onto a HS auger gearbox shafts. they are new and stuck on so tight i used 5 foot metal poles on each side and they won't budge a MM.


----------

